# how long



## almostsingle30

If you ever had a stress or serious problem in your marriage, how long did it take to rebuild and come out stronger as a couple?


----------



## almostsingle30

Anyone????????????/


----------



## Amplexor

3.5 Years. It wasn't all horrible but it was pretty grueling. The story is in the Reconciliation forum.


----------



## indiecat

How serious?


----------



## almostsingle30

Pretty serious..lots of ups and downs...husband has just isolated himself from me, but no other person involved..I think he is having an early mid life crisis....


----------



## This is me

MLC's can take years to work through. Patience is the key. I am about 2 years since the first notable signs of her MLC were fogging her over. There is still work ahead but we are through the woods.


----------

